# Friesians of my barn



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

Friesianssssssss *drools*


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

*ur so lucky! i've always wanted to ride a friesian 
they are my #1 fave breed *


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

They are wonderful looking horses!


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

Great pictures!! Do you ride at a Friesian farm, or they just have Friesians? Either way, that's very lucky! I'm sure you'll have a great time!


----------



## Caboose (Nov 5, 2008)

I ride at a Friesian farm. I consider myself REALLY lucky, because after 14 years of trying to get them, I'm finally getting riding lessons (I have to pay for them myself, but I'm still getting lessons at only $20 an hour) and ontop of that my lesson horse is a Friesian. I think I may be dreaming about all this, but that's okay. lol!

I'm falling in love with them, I don't know if it's a good thing or bad thing, because I know I'll want one for myself when I'm a proficient rider, and they're pretty expensive. The good thing is, it's nothing to be ashamed of, a lot of people feel the same way lol.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

yes drrrrrrooooooooolllllllll


----------



## confetti (Sep 28, 2008)

I have a dollar? Want to give me one?
Haha


----------



## Caboose (Nov 5, 2008)

Found some more lurking around my computer. Sorry they're all such bad quality 

This first one is kinda cute, every time he heard the camera click he came over to it! 



































































































An edited version of the above that will soon be edited more xD


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## mom3x (Sep 16, 2008)

Oh, man, I have serious Friesian envy. I have only seen a handful of them, but I think they're my favorite breed to look at. 

One of the trainers where I ride has a Fell Pony; similar-looking to the Friesians, but smaller.

Nice pics! Congrats on the lessons!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Those are some stunning horses and a gorgeous facility, what area are you located in?


----------



## katie8758 (Sep 29, 2008)

Can I have one? Just one.....  There's enough of them there - you'd never notice, LOL!!


----------



## Reese2007 (Nov 23, 2008)

You are so lucky! I want a Friesian sooooo bad! They are my dream horse. Where is that at??


----------



## Jacksonlover (Nov 16, 2008)

let me guess, your gonna do dressage! lol, those are such beautiful horses! I am more of a jumper though. hunter/jumper, with my leased horse Jackson, gosh he is doing so well now. But any way, congrats, and i envy you....considering my lessons are 30$/hour


----------



## Caboose (Nov 5, 2008)

Jacksonlover said:


> let me guess, your gonna do dressage! lol, those are such beautiful horses! I am more of a jumper though. hunter/jumper, with my leased horse Jackson, gosh he is doing so well now. But any way, congrats, and i envy you....considering my lessons are 30$/hour


I don't think I have the coordination for Dressage Lol! I might be a hunter, I like to lean foreword and I like my knees kinda high.





My2Geldings said:


> Those are some stunning horses and a gorgeous facility, what area are you located in?


This is in Northern Nevada (Carson Valley) 

And, PS I love your avatar I recently started going to Fire Explorers with my friend Bonnie. It's been pretty fun.


----------



## FriesianCatRider (Nov 13, 2008)

I am a Friesian owner, currently live and train overseas and would be happy to answer any questions you may have about this amazing breed. Our baby was shipped directly from Holland therefore we are working on all of his training now (he will be 6 years old in about 2 months). 

Though this is a picture thread, check out my videos on Youtube here:




 
I am so excited to be flying back to the US from Europe for Thanksgiving tomorrow and am looking forward to spending some time there! Happy Turkey Day!


----------



## Caboose (Nov 5, 2008)

Happy turkey day to you too!  I have a HUUUGGE question I've been dying to get answered; How the heck do you handle their trot!?

Ludsen (My lesson horse) has such a huge powerful trot that as a beginner, I just can't keep up!


----------

